# More Q's



## Aaronj0899 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,

sorry for posting another "what would i get?" but was just wondering what i would get from the following pairings:

mack snow enigma x mack snow ghost

mack snow enigma x mack snow

super snow enigma x super snow

and finally:

what would happen if i paired my super snow enigma with a diablo blanco?


thanks in advance,


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Snow enigma x Snow ghost:
Normals, Hypos, Enigmas, Snows, Snow enigma, Hypo enigma, hypo snow enigma, Super Snows, Super Snow Hypo, Super snow enigma and super hypo snow enigma. Each of them is a chance between 6.25% -12.5% but im not going to work out each one.

Mack enigma x Mack snow:
Normal, Enigma, Snow, Snow enigma, Super Snow and Super Snow enigma. Again between 12.5% and 25% but i cant be bothered to work it out.

Super Snow enigma x Super Snow:
50% super snow
50% Super Snow enigma.

And thats assuming your enigma is single copy :2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Aaronj0899 said:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry for posting another "what would i get?" but was just wondering what i would get from the following pairings:
> 
> ...


Mack snow enigma (assuming het enigma) x mack snow hypo (ghost) will give 6.25% super snow hypo enigma, 6.25% super snow enigma, 12.5% mack snow enigma hypo, 12.5% mack snow enigma, 12.5% mack snow hypo, 12.5% mack snow, 6.25% hypo enigma, 6.25% enigma, 6.25% hypo and 6.25% normal

mack snow enigma x mack snow will give 12.5% supersnow enigma, 12.5% supersnow, 25% mack snow enigma, 25% mack snow, 12.5% enigma, 12.5% normal

supersnow enigma x supersnow will give 50% supersnow enigma, 50% supersnow

supersnow enigma x diablo blanco will give 50% mack snow enigma, 50% mack snow. All will be het T_albino, blizzard and eclipse, also trait carriers for reverse stripe patternless and tangerine.

Think that is right....

Edit: Boo Sam beat me


----------



## Aaronj0899 (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks,

i am trying to learn about the genetics, lol


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

No problem, the stickies at the top are excellent references for learning genetics. It is just remembering what is dominant, co-dom, recessive and line bred.


----------



## Aaronj0899 (Jun 22, 2008)

me again,

how would it affect things if the mack snow and mack snow enigma was het bell albino?

thanks,


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Aaronj0899 said:


> me again,
> 
> how would it affect things if the mack snow and mack snow enigma was het bell albino?
> 
> thanks,


Then there would be a chance of each outcome being either non-albino, het albino or albino so..... (deep breath)

Mack snow het albino x mack snow enigma het albino will give 

3.125% supersnow enigma albino, 6.25% supersnow enigma het albino, 3.125 supersnow enigma, 3.125% supersnow albino, 6.25% supersnow het albino, 3.125% supersnow, 

6.25% mack snow enigma albino, 12.5% mack snow enigma het albino, 6.25% mack snow albino, 

6.25% mack snow albino, 12.5% mack snow het albino, 6.25% mack snow albino, 

3.125% enigma albino, 6.25% enigma het albino, 3.125% enigma, 

3.125% albino, 6.5% normal het albino, 3.125% normal

Now, there will be no way to distinguish between the het albinos and the non carriers, so all non visual albinos will be classed as 50% het albino.

Think that is all right....


----------



## Aaronj0899 (Jun 22, 2008)

thanks for that - i did try but stumbled at the first hurdle, lol


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Aaronj0899 said:


> thanks for that - i did try but stumbled at the first hurdle, lol


No problem. Not the easiest thing to work out if you are just learning genetics.


----------



## Aaronj0899 (Jun 22, 2008)

would i be right in thinking that a super snow bell enigma x super snow bell albino

would result in 50% super snow bell enigmas and 50% super snow bell albino?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Aaronj0899 said:


> would i be right in thinking that a super snow bell enigma x super snow bell albino
> 
> would result in 50% super snow bell enigmas and 50% super snow bell albino?


No, albino (all forms) are recessive, therefore both parents must pass on a copy of the gene.

The following assumes a heterozygous enigma (one copy not two)

Supersnow B_albino x supersnow enigma will give 50% supersnow enigma het B_albino, 50% supersnow het B_albino


----------



## Aaronj0899 (Jun 22, 2008)

trying to make things clearer in my mind, lol

would the super snow enigma albino not pass a copy along with the super snow bell albino passing a copy down?

sorry for all the questions


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Aaronj0899 said:


> trying to make things clearer in my mind, lol
> 
> would the super snow enigma albino not pass a copy along with the super snow bell albino passing a copy down?
> 
> sorry for all the questions


Boo, teach me for speed reading posts... yes you were right

supersnow bell enigma x supernsow bell will give 50% supersnow enigma bell and 50% supersnow bells.


----------



## Aaronj0899 (Jun 22, 2008)

great all my reading might be starting to pay off, lol

thanks for all your help - think that's all my questions answered for now, lol


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Aaronj0899 said:


> great all my reading might be starting to pay off, lol
> 
> thanks for all your help - think that's all my questions answered for now, lol


No problem, happy to help


----------

